# Decals/Aufkleber



## freaky styley (1. Juni 2009)

Hi!
kann ich die Decals die auf dem Atomik von 2006 drauf sind/waren irgendwo herbeziehen?

vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Indian Summer (1. Juni 2009)

Hey freaky styley

Bis jetzt hat sich offenbar noch niemand um Aufklebersets gerissen. Haben
deshalb eine Anfrage in Kanada platziert. Sollten morgen Bescheid erhalten.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (2. Juni 2009)

hey

würde mich dann auch mal einklinken 

Bräuchte diese für nen Norco Atomik 2008 

@Summer: wie siehts eigentlich mit der Garantie vom Hersteller aus, wenn man den Rahmen umlackieren lässt ... bzw. pulvern ?


----------



## Indian Summer (2. Juni 2009)

Hi JansonJanson

Haben noch keine Antwort aus Kanada erhalten. Auch bezüglich
Umlackieren/Garantie muss ich mich erst schlau machen.

Antworten folgen raschmöglichst.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Juni 2009)

super - danke ...


----------



## freaky styley (2. Juni 2009)

vielen dank auch schon mal von mir.

gibts eigentlich größere aufkleber? fürs auto zb.


----------



## Indian Summer (2. Juni 2009)

Hey JansonJanson

Also, bezüglich Sandstrahlen/Abbeizen und anschliessendem
Neupulvern/-lackieren ist die Antwort eindeutig und fällt eigentlich
erwartungsgemäss aus: Die Garantie verfällt.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Indian Summer (2. Juni 2009)

Da es sich bei den meisten Decals auf den Norcos ab 2007 nicht
um klassische Aufkleber handelt, sondern diese in speziellen
Verfahren auf den Rahmen angebracht werden, sind einzelne
Aufkleber leider nicht erhältlich.

Betreffend grössere Aufkleber wendet Ihr euch bitte direkt
an Karsten. Und die Schweizer unter euch natürlich an uns.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Juni 2009)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Hey JansonJanson
> 
> Also, bezüglich Sandstrahlen/Abbeizen und anschliessendem
> Neupulvern/-lackieren ist die Antwort eindeutig und fällt eigentlich
> ...



Antwort wie erwartet ... leider 

aber war zu erwarten - danke


----------



## LaKoS (26. Juni 2009)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Da es sich bei den meisten Decals auf den Norcos ab 2007 nicht
> um klassische Aufkleber handelt, sondern diese in speziellen
> Verfahren auf den Rahmen angebracht werden, sind einzelne
> Aufkleber leider nicht erhältlich.
> ...





Jo, der Karsten schickt schönes Zeug raus! Nen richtig geilen Norco Aufkleber fürs Auto und ein Schlüsselband auch von Norco! 

Danke nochmals...


----------



## _arGh_ (19. Oktober 2011)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Also, bezüglich Sandstrahlen/Abbeizen und anschliessendem
> Neupulvern/-lackieren ist die Antwort eindeutig und fällt eigentlich
> erwartungsgemäss aus: Die Garantie verfällt.



wie verhält es sich, wenn man den rahmen nur entlackt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

